# Terry McAuliffe? What an embarrassment if He were to be Virginias Governor



## Jroc (Oct 19, 2013)

A political insider, a money man who made millions off his political connections. this man should never be elected to any political office what an embarrassment if he were..liberals love him 










> *Federal City National Bank*
> 
> In 1985, McAuliffe helped found the Federal City National Bank, a small bank based in Washington, D.C.[5] In January 1988, when he was 30 years old, the bank&#8217;s board elected McAuliffe chairman, making him the youngest elected chairman of a federally chartered bank in the history of the United States.[6]
> 
> ...



Terry McAuliffe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 20, 2013)

More embarrassing than the religious nut in there now? The one that took money and gifts from a wealthy friend?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 20, 2013)

This is what you get for nearly defaulting our nation. Get use to it as you're finished in 2014.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 20, 2013)

McAuliffe is the "sleaze factor" personified.  A typical Clinton friend.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 20, 2013)

.....and it looks like he's on his way to winning.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 20, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> More embarrassing than the religious nut in there now? The one that took money and gifts from a wealthy friend?



Shah!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 20, 2013)

Republicans should take this as a warning.

If a douchebag like McAuliffe can win in Virginia in 2014, what is 2016 going to look like,

when Republicans up for re-election will almost all have to face Democratic opponents who aren't douchebags...

btw, McAuliffe is only winning because he's ahead by 20 points with women voters.  You people who scoffed at the accusations of a GOP 'war on women'?

Well, you should have checked with women.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 20, 2013)

.

I can't believe this guy's gonna be a freaking governor.  Holy crap.  "Embarrassment" is right.

And yes, that can only speak volumes about the quality of his opponent.

.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 20, 2013)

oh how the hate us winners !!!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 20, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> More embarrassing than the religious nut in there now? The one that took money and gifts from a wealthy friend?




```

```
 don't forget forced vaginal probes


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Republicans should take this as a warning.
> 
> If a douchebag like McAuliffe can win in Virginia in 2014, what is 2016 going to look like,
> 
> ...



You liberals love your pieces of shit, you have no standards when it comes to politics. That's the advantage you have over conservatives. plus McAuliffe has tons of that insider money. How pathetic this sleazeball could win anything. Hopefully Virgina will wake up and overcome the liberal virus that has invaded it


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> More embarrassing than the religious nut in there now? The one that took money and gifts from a wealthy friend?



figures you couldn't comment on the DEMOCRAT

that would be a sin for some of you here


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

this place has become liberal haven for their hate...

they charge in take all threads about Democrats, Obama, etc and turn them into a Republican hatefest, they will defend any loser as long as he is Democrat, etc etc

blaaaa


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 20, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> .....and it looks like he's on his way to winning.


*
Indeed it does, because Cuccinelli was hurt by the Tea Bagger shutdown.* 


Poll: Shutdown hurting Cuccinelli; McAuliffe ahead by 7 points
Poll: Shutdown hurting Cuccinelli; McAuliffe ahead by 7 points - NBC12.com - Richmond, VA News


*You know, Obama never had to make any moves towards being any kind of dictator or monarch.  The stupid phucking Republcans are putting the crown on his head for him.*


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

my point PROVEN^^^^^^^^^^^

not enjoyable here anymore


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 20, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I can't believe this guy's gonna be a freaking governor.  Holy crap.  "Embarrassment" is right.
> 
> ...




*Agreed.  McAullife is a such a 'ho.  *


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 20, 2013)

So...the Democratic candidate, despite being a horrible candidate, is the one that's going to win in Virginia and yet the right wing here at USMB (and apparently a number in the GOP) think that they aren't winning National elections because they aren't far right enough. Um...okay, good deductive reasoning! Go with it.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> So...the Democratic candidate, despite being a horrible candidate, is the one that's going to win in Virginia and yet the right wing here at USMB (and apparently a number in the GOP) think that they aren't winning National elections because they aren't far right enough. Um...okay, good deductive reasoning! Go with it.



oh boy, that was sticking to topic of the thread
and you got an atta boy for it too

blaaaa,


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > So...the Democratic candidate, despite being a horrible candidate, is the one that's going to win in Virginia and yet the right wing here at USMB (and apparently a number in the GOP) think that they aren't winning National elections because they aren't far right enough. Um...okay, good deductive reasoning! Go with it.
> ...



Wasn't it? The topic is how bad a candidate Terry McAullife is, correct? My post managed to mention that fact...hence being on topic. 

Are you sniveling because you know what I say is true but you can't bring yourself to admit it?


----------



## Rozman (Oct 20, 2013)

We need people in the republican party who are strong fiscal conservatives.
And those that can keep out of everyone's bedrooms.

Keep your mouth shut on how it's possible for a raped women to not get pregnant if she concentrates hard enough or some such stupid bull shit.

We are doomed with Obma Care sending us into such debt we may find it impossible to recover.

Why can't the GOP see the writing on the wall and get their shit together. 
There is plenty there to go after Democrats and the GOP gets stuck on all the social issues....

Focus people....Economy,economy,economy.

Stay out of people bedrooms.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

Rozman said:


> We need people in the republican party who are strong fiscal conservatives.
> And those that can keep out of everyone's bedrooms.
> 
> Keep your mouth shut on how it's possible for a raped women to not get pregnant if she concentrates hard enough or some such stupid bull shit.
> ...



I'm beginning to wonder if Aiken wasn't a plant....don't have a clue why he would speak on that in the first place, though he didn't say anything as bad as the left turned it into
I don't know, I just moved and signing up Independent...as for the Gop going after the Democrats, it's no use when they have a lapdog media in the Dnc back pockets and a base who will  spread their hate and made up lies about Republicans, now it's the Tea party, next it will be any of you here


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Umm... No the topic is what a piece of shit McAuliff is, everything one should detest about politicians, yet liberals will still vote for this scum..understand?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

Rozman said:


> We need people in the republican party who are strong fiscal conservatives.
> And those that can keep out of everyone's bedrooms.
> 
> Keep your mouth shut on how it's possible for a raped women to not get pregnant if she concentrates hard enough or some such stupid bull shit.
> ...



You fall right in line with the liberal mantra..its the liberals who make it about social issues, because that's the only way they can win, and you fall for the same bullshit.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 20, 2013)

I saw this guy McAuliff  a few times on Morning Joe on MSNBC...
I couldn't stand him then and was shocked when I heard he had the lead in the polls...

It's all about style these days.
Put up a candidate and have a good music track running in the back round,a good production company
that can make a video and have the media which is an extension of the Democrat party in full support
throw in what few newspapers are left in the country and you are pretty much guaranteed a position in government....

Oh and about what the candidate stands for.... 

Well if you're really interested in that well... you are now becoming one of the few in this country.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2013)

Both candidates are laughing stocks as well as caricatures of good Americanism.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> my point PROVEN^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> not enjoyable here anymore



So, it's not enjoyable for you here unless righties dominate the board?

tissue?


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Terry McAuliffe? What an embarrassment if He were to be Virginias Governor



As opposed to the guy who wants to outlaw oral and anal sex between consenting adults?


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > We need people in the republican party who are strong fiscal conservatives.
> ...



You're exactly the type of Republican he is referring to. Stay out of people's bedrooms and Democrats won't be able to attack you for NOT staying out of people's bedrooms.

Then you can win....right?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2013)

The Teaparty is really bringing the GOP down.  It may be too late to stop them now but you all should really try.  Democrats may take over because Republicans just aren't strong enough to help yourselves.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> as for the Gop going after the Democrats, it's no use when they have a lapdog media in the Dnc back pockets and a base who will  spread their hate and made up lies about Republicans, *now it's the Tea party*, *next it will be any of you here*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40]Dramatic Look - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The Teaparty is really bringing the GOP down.  It may be too late to stop them now but you all should really try.  Democrats may take over because Republicans just aren't strong enough to help yourselves.



wow, are you some uppity asses
in a thread on a DEMOCRAT NO LESS


----------



## rdean (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> *A political insider, a money man who made millions off his political connections.* this man should never be elected to any political office what an embarrassment if he were..liberals love him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A political insider, a money man who made millions off his political connections.

The very definition of a "Republican Politician".  Seems that Republicans would LOVE him even though he's a Democrat.  I don't get it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I can't believe this guy's gonna be a freaking governor.  Holy crap.  "Embarrassment" is right.
> 
> ...



this is what i mean.....the people will vote for one guy who they admit is a Dirtbag over the other Dirtbag just because of Party....while there just might be 2-3 others running who may not be Dirtbags who dont belong to one of the 2 Dirtbag Parties.....but ignore them....they dont belong to my party.....and its a wasted vote anyway...not much will change there....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > More embarrassing than the religious nut in there now? The one that took money and gifts from a wealthy friend?
> ...



whatever you say David.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans should take this as a warning.
> ...



lots of Republican pieces of shit too....they dont have very many standards either....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> this place has become liberal haven for their hate...
> 
> they charge in take all threads about Democrats, Obama, etc and turn them into a Republican hatefest, they will defend any loser as long as he is Democrat, etc etc
> 
> blaaaa



it has worked the other way around too Steph......


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This is what you get for nearly defaulting our nation. Get use to it as you're finished in 2014.



Lies make Baby Jesus cry, Matthew.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 20, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> More embarrassing than the religious nut in there now? The one that took money and gifts from a wealthy friend?



Both McAuliffe and Cooch represent the gutter of American politics.  If people in Virginia truly want a public servant they will vote for Sarvis, but we all know partisanship and blind, sheepish allegiance to the two party duopoly will win out in the end.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Terry McAuliffe? What an embarrassment if He were to be Virginias Governor



He will be.  Cooch is done.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> So...the Democratic candidate, despite being a horrible candidate, is the one that's going to win in Virginia and yet the right wing here at USMB (and apparently a number in the GOP) think that they aren't winning National elections because they aren't far right enough. Um...okay, good deductive reasoning! Go with it.



which also is a perfect example of Party over anyone running....


----------



## hangover (Oct 20, 2013)

> Terry McAuliffe? What an embarrassment if He were to be Virginia&#8217;s Governor



Obviously you'd prefer an extremist right wing fascist.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The Teaparty is really bringing the GOP down.  It may be too late to stop them now but you all should really try.  Democrats may take over because Republicans just aren't strong enough to help yourselves.
> ...



Just another reason why Terry McAuliffe is winning in Virginia.  You Rs will never learn.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



and Republicans will still vote for their scum....so what the fuck is the difference?....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 20, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Just another reason why Terry McCaullaf is winning in Virginia.  You Rs will never learn.



Who is Terry McCaullaf?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



And conservatives won't vote for Cooch?  He's no better than McAuliffe.  They're both assclowns extraordinaire.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Just another reason why Terry McCaullaf is winning in Virginia.  You Rs will never learn.
> ...



another Democrat scumbag...like Weiner, the mayor of San diago, etc ...that seems to be all they can find to run for their party anymore


----------



## Desperado (Oct 20, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> The one that took money and gifts from a wealthy friend?



I believe that line can use used to describe every politician now in office or ever ran for office.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He was doing a spellcheck just like the big dope he is..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 20, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You're sitting at your computer, but are too lazy to do a five second Google search of his name, while at the same time wanting us your opinion seriously.  Of course, I've read enough from you to know not to take anything you say seriously.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Backatcha, Bozo.  Look at your username for god's sake.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> A political insider, a money man who made millions off his political connections. this man should never be elected to any political office what an embarrassment if he were..liberals love him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both candidates are a piece of work...So, Virginia...scraping the bottom of the barrel, are we?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> this place has become liberal haven for their hate...
> 
> they charge in take all threads about Democrats, Obama, etc and turn them into a Republican hatefest, they will defend any loser as long as he is Democrat, etc etc
> 
> blaaaa



Pretty strong cry-fest you got going on there, Steph.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> my point PROVEN^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> not enjoyable here anymore



I'm sad to hear that.   Are you leaving us?


----------



## Toro (Oct 20, 2013)

His poll numbers went up during the shutdown, I understand.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > this place has become liberal haven for their hate...
> ...



call it what you want,  but you know I'm right
I've been here for nine years and have watched the changes


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 20, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > So...the Democratic candidate, despite being a horrible candidate, is the one that's going to win in Virginia and yet the right wing here at USMB (and apparently a number in the GOP) think that they aren't winning National elections because they aren't far right enough. Um...okay, good deductive reasoning! Go with it.
> ...



Or of simply too much money backing the parties.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh...those guys are still in office?  They were elected knowing about their disgusting behavior?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



And...you've been crying for nine years, I wager.   How has that helped?


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> my point PROVEN^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> not enjoyable here anymore



It's not enjoyable because they're are too many dissenting views? You seem to have no problem with "hate fest" threads about Democrats, Liberals or the current President of the United States and, in fact, happily dive right in. You're actually whining because "both sides do it"?!?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



i cant say to much about the quality of the other side Steph.....all in all....the quality of politicians these days sucks....no leaders among them....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



you still dont have to vote for them....its more of a reason why someone should not.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



those voting for McAuliffe apparently havent learned either.....


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 20, 2013)

http://freakoutnation.com/2013/10/1...-looking-like-an-audition-for-dumb-and-dumber Video

Jim Bob and Michelle Duggar of Arkansas, the stars in TLC&#8217;s reality show 19 Kids and Counting, hit the campaign trail for Republican candidate for governor of Virginia Ken Cuccinelli.

Things went terribly wrong.  ProTip: If you&#8217;re going to attack the challenger, at least know his name. Hint: it&#8217;s not &#8216;what&#8217;s his name&#8217;.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 20, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > this place has become liberal haven for their hate...
> ...



I guess so, I'm off to watch some football, go Broncos and Chiefs...


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Republicans should take this as a warning.
> 
> If a douchebag like McAuliffe can win in Virginia in 2014, what is 2016 going to look like,
> 
> ...



Really [MENTION=18701]NYcarbineer[/MENTION]? You want to tug at that thread? We did check with women - the results are that Dumbocrat women are, well, just that - _dumb_. Bill Clinton sticks his dick in anything that moves yet Hillary stays married to him because she's a power-hungry whore with no sense of self-worth or dignity. There's nothing a conservative can do about Hillary's disturbing Saddam-like thirst for power.

But what we can do is discuss the real war on women - being waged by the Dumbocrats:

Sexual Assaults in Occupy Wall Street Camps


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans should take this as a warning.
> ...



And lets not forget this...

Woman Describes Rape at 'Occupy Wall Street' - Fox Nation


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



And don't forget this....

Note to Occupy Wall Street: Rape, riots, murder, arson, pushing old ladies down the stairs, lice, and crapping in public don?t poll well | The Daily Caller


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



And we definitely can't forget about these...

Congressman Anthony Weiner's Photo-Tweeting Scandal - TIME

Weiner says scandal hurt wife ?professionally?; knows 2016 Clinton role ? CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

Anthony Weiner of Boston, 25, gets caught up in his own sexting scandal* - NY Daily News

In New York, all eyes on Anthony Weiner scandal - Washington Post

Sydney Leathers talks Anthony Weiner scandal | Fox News Video

Anthony Weiner tries but fails to escape talk of sexting scandal

Weiner caught sending dirty messages and photos a year after his sexting scandal | New York Post

Anthony Weiner Texts -- Penis Photo Scandal | TMZ.com

Anthony Weiner's new sexting scandal: Cocksure | The Economist

Anthony Weiner?s Campaign Manager Quits Amid Growing Sexting Scandal | TheBlaze.com

7NEWS - Former congressman Anthony Weiner faces second texting scandal as he runs for mayor of New York - U.S. & World Story


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh hell, Dumbocrat Weiner has waged such a war on women (humiliating his wife and treating women as nothing but objects to stick a dick in) that Huffpo dedicated an entire page of their website just to his scandals...

Anthony Weiner Sex Scandal: Pictures, Videos, Breaking News


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



And don't forget about this horrific war on women by Dumbocrats  [MENTION=18701]NYcarbineer[/MENTION]

NYC Reporter Stays Night at Occupy Wall St: Scary Place Where Rape Threat is Very Real | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



And lets not forget this extra special horrific war within a war on women by Dumbocrats. It's not enough to rape them, you then have to tell Dumbocrat women to not report the rapes for the "good" of the Dumbocrat party  :

"*We don't tell anyone*," she said. "We handle it internally. I said too much already." 

*That's the response to a sexual assault that occurred at the OWS early Saturday morning.*

Blog: Another rape at Occupy Wall Street goes unreported


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



And the atrocities on women by Dumbocrats continue...

Occupy Wall Street Rapes: How Many More Victims? (1/11/2012)


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 20, 2013)

Anthony Weiner isn't the best you can do is it?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2013)

Jesus, Rott, you psycho, how many posts in a row do you need in your attempt to provide some interesting and new info?  Respond to yourself much?  I know, I know, you're looking for anybody who will agree with your nonsense.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Anthony Weiner isn't the best you can't do is it?



There's so much craziness in that mess, it's hard to decipher what the hell he's talking about.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



And we definitely cannot forget about this war on women (the employment war - after all, since JFK, Clinton, Weiner, and the rest of the Dumbocrats look at women as nothing but "cum dumpsters", it's imperative they get this "inferior" species out of the workforce and at home "where they belong"):

92% of the job losses under Obama were Women


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



And this one would be fall on the floor rolling around hilarious if it wasn't so sad. Obama has complete and total control over this one. Speaks volumes as to what he and the Dumbocrats think about women...

Women paid significantly less in Obama White House than their male counterparts | Mail Online


----------



## rdean (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Oh that Anthony Weiner.  Did he play with boys?  No.  Did his name show up on a Madams list of clients?  No.  Did he get a standing ovation from Republicans after getting "caught"?  No.  Did he leave his wife and run off to South America on the tax payer's dime for a foreign mistress?  No.  

What was the horrible thing he did?

He tweeted pictures of his underwear.

Seems more like a "fetish" than a scandal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He's no more worse than the TeaP candidate is the issue, Steph.

Run true blue GOP candidates instead of TeaP trash and we will win easily.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

rdean said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Well of course [MENTION=20394]rdean[/MENTION] - he's a Dumbocrat, so in your mind, anything he does is "ok" and "no big deal". 

The horrible thing he did was cheat on his wife and humiliate her. The horrible thing he did was fail to uphold the vows he took before God to _honor_ his wife and forsake _all_ others for her. The horrible thing he did was LIE about it until he no longer could.

I would continue kid, but none if it will make a difference anyway. He's a Dumbocrat, so you will fellate him until the end of time regardless of what he does.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 20, 2013)

Meanwhile, the republican opponent of McAuliffe, Cuccinelli, is another right wing christian who is against both abortion and birth control. He's become known for his stance on sodomy, even among married couples.  It must be news to him that most folks aren't as puritanical as he is.
He's obviously distancing himself from Ted Cruz by refusing to appear with him.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

meanwhile back at the Ranch one dirt bag will be elected over another dirt bag....two guys with less than stellar approval ratings.....something to be proud of.....


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Meanwhile, the republican opponent of McAuliffe, Cuccinelli, is another right wing christian who is against both abortion and birth control. He's become known for his stance on sodomy, even among married couples.  It must be news to him that most folks aren't as puritanical as he is.
> He's obviously distancing himself from Ted Cruz by refusing to appear with him.



Gasp! He's _against_ the murder of children?!? 

And how great is it that PJ here has to bring this persons religion into this like it's a bad thing. "Another right-wing _Christian_"?!? Gasp again! 

Folks, this unhinged, irrational post here by PJ really gives insight into the mind of a Dumbocrat. How _dare_ anyone be a Christian or oppose the "right" to murder one's own baby.

By the way - no comment on the astounding history of the Dumbocrats raping women, cheating on women, and crushing women in the work place? Yeah, lets just glaze over all of that and attack the conservative candidate for being an *evil*........._Christian_? That's right folks - rape any woman you want - but don't you dare worship God!

It's no wonder this country is going to hell. The left in this nation has no integrity, no ethics, no morals, no personal responsibility, and no God...


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



No ones in anyone's bedroom genus. Only in the minds of a brainwashed liberal clone who can't think for themselves.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

rdean said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *A political insider, a money man who made millions off his political connections.* this man should never be elected to any political office what an embarrassment if he were..liberals love him
> ...



You love him...I don't get it


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> meanwhile back at the Ranch one dirt bag will be elected over another dirt bag....two guys with less than stellar approval ratings.....something to be proud of.....



What makes Cuccinelli  a"dirt bag"? Put up some evidence to support it like I did for McAucliff or shut the F..ck up.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 20, 2013)

Cuccinelli? He wanted to send a scientist to the gulag for getting results that disagreed with the OfficialDoctrine of TheParty. Very Stalinist of him.

And I haven't found a single conservative anywhere willing to criticize Cuccinelli for that. Without exception, every one of them also want climate scientists sent to the gulag. Very Stalinist of them as well. Yes, they all have their excuses about how Dr. Mann was an EnemyOfTheState, exactly as the old Soviets always had their lists of trumped-up crimes to pin on their political enemies.


----------



## Impenitent (Oct 20, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...






Weiner's Back!

Back in black
And i'm showin' my sack
I've been too long I'm glad to be back
Yes, I'm let loose
And ready to goose
I'm keepin'' a blind eye
Alooking at the sky
'Cause it's gettin' me high
Forget the hearse 'cause I never die
I got nine lives
And an elephant's size
Abusin' every one of them and running wild

CHORUS:
'Cause I'm back
Yes, I'm back
Well, I'm back
Yes, I'm back
Well, I'm back, back
(Well) I'm back in black
Yes, I'm back in black

Back in the back
Of a Cadillac
Number one with a bullet, I'm a power pack
Yes, I'm in a bang
With my wangdang
They've got to catch me if they want me to hang
Cause I'm back on the track
And I'm beatin' the flak
Nobody's gonna get me on another rap
Don't look at me now
I'm just makin' my play
Don't try to push your luck, just get out of my way

CHORUS

Well, I'm back, Yes I'm back
Well, I'm back, Yes I'm back
Well, I'm back, back
Well I'm back in black
Yes I'm back in black

hooo yeah
Ohh yeah
Yes I am
Oooh yeah, yeah Oh yeah
Back in now
Well I'm back, I'm back
Back, I'm back
Back, I'm back
Back, I'm back
Back, I'm back
Back
Back in black
Yes I'm back in black
Out of the sight!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > meanwhile back at the Ranch one dirt bag will be elected over another dirt bag....two guys with less than stellar approval ratings.....something to be proud of.....
> ...



He's a TeaP, Jroc, which is more than enough.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > meanwhile back at the Ranch one dirt bag will be elected over another dirt bag....two guys with less than stellar approval ratings.....something to be proud of.....
> ...



eat my shorts asshole....just being a politician with a 30% approval rating tells me all i need to know.....your problem Roc....you have your head up a Parties asshole....


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



  So you got nothing..Just as I thought. To compare Cuccinelli with a piece of shit like McAuliffe is idiocy


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Cuccinelli? He wanted to send a scientist to the gulag for getting results that disagreed with the OfficialDoctrine of TheParty. Very Stalinist of him.
> 
> And I haven't found a single conservative anywhere willing to criticize Cuccinelli for that. Without exception, every one of them also want climate scientists sent to the gulag. Very Stalinist of them as well. Yes, they all have their excuses about how Dr. Mann was an EnemyOfTheState, exactly as the old Soviets always had their lists of trumped-up crimes to pin on their political enemies.



More stupidity from another ignorant clone. This is what the libs have come to what a bunch of morons


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 20, 2013)

Terry McAuliffe is living, breathing proof of just how grim things are for the GOP.

You right wing clowns should take note of this but you won't.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2013)

> GreenTech relies heavily on financing from wealthy foreigners, many of them Chinese, who pony up at least $500,000 each through a federal program designed to attract overseas investors. In return for their investments, they receive U.S. visas and may become eligible for permanent residency green cards. TheEB-5 visa program is legal; it&#8217;s been operating since 1990 with bipartisan support. The troubling question is whether GreenTech, as conceived by Mr. McAuliffe, is a serious and viable automotive enterprise or mainly a scheme to attract foreign investment capital and serve Mr. McAuliffe&#8217;s political agenda.   The fact that production has ramped up so slowly &#8212; to date, just a few hundred golf-cart-sized electric cars have rolled off the assembly line &#8212; feeds those suspicions. So does a federal investigation focusing on whether a senior official at the Department of Homeland Security gave Mr. McAuliffe special treatment, based on his political connections, in approving EB-5 visas for GreenTech&#8217;s foreign investors. Equally disconcerting is GreenTech&#8217;srefusal to allow journalists to tour its factory in Mississippi. According to former GreenTech employees who spoke to The Post, the plant is a Potemkinmanufacturing facility, where managersstage a semblance of production for the benefit of visitors. Company officials deny that. If it&#8217;s untrue, they should allow journalists to see for themselves. Mr. McAuliffe resigned quietly as GreenTech&#8217;s chairman in December; he remains the firm&#8217;s largest shareholder.<<<
> 
> GreenTech is but one of McAuliffe&#8217;s many sleazy business ventures.  He has spent a lifetime, and made a fortune, as the premier practitioner of Crony Capitalism.  This from another post article in 2009:
> 
> >>>One of McAuliffe&#8217;s most lucrative deals, earning him $8 million, was a $100,000 investment in Global Crossing Holdings in the 1990s. The company&#8217;s chief, Gary Winnick, later became a contributor for whom McAuliffe secured a golf date with President Bill Clinton. McAuliffe made $16 million developing a shopping center in Florida after persuading a top labor leader he knew through the Democratic Party to invest $40 million from the union&#8217;s pension fund. He made $1.2 million helping Telergy, an Internet startup firm from his home town, Syracuse, N.Y., secure a $40 million investment from Winnick, the Global Crossing chief. Telergy paid McAuliffe the referral fee, he recalled, after its executives invited him to serve on the board to help forge contacts with national politicians. By the end of Clinton&#8217;s second term, McAuliffe was the president&#8217;s top fundraiser, well known for working with Clinton to arrange perks for party donors &#8212; and doing business with some of those same donors. By the end of Clinton&#8217;s second term, McAuliffe was the president&#8217;s top fundraiser, well known for working with Clinton to arrange perks for party donors &#8212;




Washington Post calls McAuliffe's GreenTech company "Smoke and Mirrors" - The Bull Elephant


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 21, 2013)

The Republicans had won Virginia in ten straight and 13 of the 14 Presidential elections prior to the 2008 elections.

Now look.

Y'all Republicans have a serious fucking problem on your hands.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> The Republicans had won Virginia in ten straight and 13 of the 14 Presidential elections prior to the 2008 elections.
> 
> Now look.
> 
> Y'all Republicans have a serious fucking problem on your hands.




Yeah the sleazy democrat money machine, and too many libs moving into Virginia infesting the place like the locus they are.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 21, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The Republicans had won Virginia in ten straight and 13 of the 14 Presidential elections prior to the 2008 elections.
> ...



Yes, that's totally the issue.  Spot on.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


oh i got something........he is a Politician ....with a 30% approval rating.....not much below the other dirt bag....but lets ignore everyone else on the ballet because they are not Party guys....that is whats idiotic...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > GreenTech relies heavily on financing from wealthy foreigners, many of them Chinese, who pony up at least $500,000 each through a federal program designed to attract overseas investors. In return for their investments, they receive U.S. visas and may become eligible for permanent residency green cards. TheEB-5 visa program is legal; its been operating since 1990 with bipartisan support. The troubling question is whether GreenTech, as conceived by Mr. McAuliffe, is a serious and viable automotive enterprise or mainly a scheme to attract foreign investment capital and serve Mr. McAuliffes political agenda.   The fact that production has ramped up so slowly  to date, just a few hundred golf-cart-sized electric cars have rolled off the assembly line  feeds those suspicions. So does a federal investigation focusing on whether a senior official at the Department of Homeland Security gave Mr. McAuliffe special treatment, based on his political connections, in approving EB-5 visas for GreenTechs foreign investors. Equally disconcerting is GreenTechsrefusal to allow journalists to tour its factory in Mississippi. According to former GreenTech employees who spoke to The Post, the plant is a Potemkinmanufacturing facility, where managersstage a semblance of production for the benefit of visitors. Company officials deny that. If its untrue, they should allow journalists to see for themselves. Mr. McAuliffe resigned quietly as GreenTechs chairman in December; he remains the firms largest shareholder.<<<
> >
> > GreenTech is but one of McAuliffes many sleazy business ventures.  He has spent a lifetime, and made a fortune, as the premier practitioner of Crony Capitalism.  This from another post article in 2009:
> >
> ...



no one is denying the guy is a piece of shit dummy....you even have Liberals here saying this....so why post this?.....you should wondering how a piece of shit like McAuliffe can still beat the turd the GOP puts up against him...


----------



## Steven_R (Oct 21, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> The Republicans had won Virginia in ten straight and 13 of the 14 Presidential elections prior to the 2008 elections.
> 
> Now look.
> 
> Y'all Republicans have a serious fucking problem on your hands.



It's a problem of demographics. NoVa filled up with freeloaders and trash from north of the Potomac looking for a better life but who vote in the same politicians as back home.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You compared the two and there is no comparison when it comes to that scum McAuliffe get it straight


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENhuvJwLLRw]"He Was In China" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2013)

Jroc said:


> So you got nothing..Just as I thought. To compare Cuccinelli with a piece of shit like McAuliffe is idiocy



Cuccinelli is a TeaP dirt bag, fair and square.

The conservative Richmond Times won't support him.

Your one-way all-one-party support is fascist like.

You prove in yourself that people are relentlessly stupid.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > So you got nothing..Just as I thought. To compare Cuccinelli with a piece of shit like McAuliffe is idiocy
> ...



You're a sad case jake not really worth responding to you "dirt bag" please Cucinilli is a good man but I'm sure you'll provide some proof to back up your stupidity


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

> Terry McAuliffe decided he&#8217;d get into the business that was all the rage in those days of big-government giveaways to fashionable industries. We were paving the new road to, ahem, recovery and sustainable economics that has brought us to 1.7 percent growth, and every connected political figure and their momma was starting an electric something company. McAuliffe was no different. His quest was manifold (see what I did there?). Get a bunch of government backing for his electric car company, GreenTech, maybe create some highly subsidized jobs or the illusion thereof, and do it all in the beautiful Commonwealth of Virginia, thereby deepening his roots in the state as opposed to the District and burnishing creds as a businessman, not a politician.
> 
> It didn&#8217;t go as planned. GreenTech got government backing, all right, from the state of Mississippi, where it set up shop to create&#8230;well, not much. *No one can seem to find the jobs or the cars businessman McAuliffe was supposed to create in exchange for that $5 million in Mississippi taxpayer money, and the people of two states have zip to show for it. McAuliffe was a co-founder of the company, but stepped down as its head to extricate himself from this mess run for governor of Virginia.
> *
> Meanwhile&#8230; GreenTech is being investigated by two separate government entities&#8212; the Inspector General of Department of Homeland Security and now the Securities and Exchange



Terry McAuliffe?s electric car company under SEC investigation « Hot Air


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



As you say projecting in the marrow your own self loathing on your betters.

Cuccinelli is a pig, as are you.

This is why America turns it back, in capsule, on your kind in politics.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > So you got nothing..Just as I thought. To compare Cuccinelli with a piece of shit like McAuliffe is idiocy
> ...



Hallelujah, and Amen.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 21, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> Terry McAuliffe is living, breathing proof of just how grim things are for the GOP.
> 
> You right wing clowns should take note of this but you won't.



Then by all means, vote for the Global Initiative instead, and let Billary and her crew, continue to bring us under the auspices of the U.N. 
There is no more Republican vs Democrat.  It's the U.S vs the U.N. now.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


maybe you should be asking yourself why this Meatball you admire so much cant seem to beat out a piece of shit like McAuliffe......why this guy you think is so great has a what?....a 30% approval rating among Virginia voters.....maybe you should pull your head out of the guys ass and see why he aint so well liked....just sayin....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



why dont you look and see why the people of Virginia dont care for this guy you think is so wonderful....the guy has an approval rating lower then a guy even Liberals think is a dirt bag......yea he must be a good guy.....


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



 Dont haft to it look, the same way the pathetic liberal scum win all their races, smear with crazy allegations on social issues, using tons and tons of money raised by McAuliffe and the Clintons..Any more questions?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



 Brilliant more mindless idiocy from Jake the fake  No substance as usual


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Exactly what? He didnt say anything. Maybe between you two geniuses, you could back up something with something. Liberalism is a mental disorder


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2013)

> If President Ronald Reagan were still alive, he would look at Terry McAuliffe and say, &#8220;There you go again.&#8221;  McAuliffe, who was involved in the Global Crossing Scandal, after having made 18 million dollars on a $100,000 dollar investment in a company that went bankrupt and investors were bilked out of their money.  *McAuliffe was with Global Crossing for only 6 months but made a profit of 17.9 million.*  Sound shady?  It gets worse.  McAuliffe arranged a golf outing between President Clinton and Global Crossing CEO, Gary Winnick.  Winnick contributed 1 million to the Clinton Presidential Library and a few weeks later, Global Crossing got a 400 million dollar contract from the Pentagon, courtesy of the commander and thief.



Terry McAuliffe Caught in Another Scandal | Politics


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2013)

Jroc said:


> A political insider, a money man who made millions off his political connections. this man should never be elected to any political office what an embarrassment if he were..liberals love him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We love how crazy he makes you act. Very Pavlovian


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 22, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



like i said Roc.....take your head out of the guys ass.....


----------



## Jroc (Oct 22, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Is there some actual thinking contribution you'd like to make here? Or do you just normally go around the board with your useless drivel?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 22, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


the guy is a fucking Politician who cant convince the people in Virginia that he is a better candidate than the guy even a hell of Democrats think is one of the slimiest fuckers around.....if he cant prove he is a better guy.....then thats the end of the story.....you dont live there and i dont live there so it doesnt matter what we think.....the people of Virginia are going to elect a guy who many of them think is a piece of shit as their Governor instead of going for maybe a NON party person who just may be the better choice.....two crappy guys running....but hey we have to pick one of them.....because they represent the two Parties...fuck the other people.....its their State....if they want a slimeball as their Gov.....well then they got it....they can spend the next 4 years bitching about the guy....


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2013)

[MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]





Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



irony alert!

Please, Roc....please. A thinking contribution?


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



This man actually built up the DNC org from a 20th century backwater watercloset, into what Chairman, the Good Dokter, Howard Dean and presidential nominee Barack Obama later inherited after Clinton left office.

---------
McAuliffe rocks!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 22, 2013)

Dante said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



yea he turned it into another "wonderful" Political Party with their own interests at heart over everything else.....arent you proud.....lets hear it for the Party....YAY Party!.....


----------



## Jroc (Oct 23, 2013)

> In the late 1990s, some of McAuliffe's business ventures came under investigation by the U.S. Department of Labor, which filed suit against two labor-union officials, both of them with the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers pension fund, for entering into questionable business arrangements with McAuliffe. Both officials later agreed to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars in penalties for their actions, and the *union itself had to reimburse its pension fund by nearly $5 million.*
> 
> In one deal, McAuliffe and the fund officials created a partnership to buy a large block of commercial real estate in Florida. McAuliffe put up $100 for the purchase, while the pension fund put up $39 million. Yet McAuliffe got a 50-percent interest in the deal; *he eventually walked away with $2.45 million from his original $100 investment*. In another instance, the pension fund loaned McAuliffe more than $6 million for a real-estate development, only to find that McAuliffe was unable to make payments for nearly five years. In the end, the pension fund lost some of its money, McAuliffe moved on to his next deal, and fund officials found themselves facing the Labor Department's questions.
> 
> ...



Byron York on Terry McAuliffe & Business Past on National Review Online


----------



## Jroc (Oct 23, 2013)

> *McAuliffe Returns Death Bond Profits&#8230;But Only When He Got Caught*
> 
> *T-Mac has known about the improprieties involved in his death bond investment for two years, but only comes clean when his involvement becomes public.*
> 
> ...



McAuliffe Returns Death Bond Profits...But Only When He Got Caught - The Bull Elephant


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



roc, you have made no contribution at all.

Cuccinelli is a TPM flake, pure and simple.  If a once solidly Red State sees that, it tells you the TPM and the neo-cons are flakes.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I post information, You?..Not sure why your're posting here really


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 23, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



you are posting shit that even the Democrats have said of the guy.....so what information are you posting?...it sure as hell isnt something no one knew about....


----------



## Jroc (Oct 24, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Really? and you know that right? there's so many uniformed voters out there. Some may know some of this stuff, most don't know what a true piece of trash McAuliffe is.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 24, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



sure they dont.....thats why he has such stellar approval ratings.....you have Democrats right here in this thread saying the guys a dirt bag.....like i said Roc....instead of concentrating on McAuliff....maybe you should be figuring out why the guy you like cant beat a fucking acknowledged dirt bag....


----------



## Jroc (Oct 24, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




Filthy liberal money used to Smear Cuccinelli on the social issues. I already answered that


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 24, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



if the "smear" is bullshit.....then he should be able to counter it right?....


----------



## mamooth (Oct 24, 2013)

After Cuccinelli loses, the Tea Party will do some soul searching and determine ... that he just wasn't conservative enough.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 24, 2013)

mamooth said:


> After Cuccinelli loses, the Tea Party will do some soul searching and determine ... that he just wasn't conservative enough.



You have Tea party derangement syndrome while you back the scum that is Terry McAuliffe.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 24, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You, Jroc, are among the most uninformed voting tools out there, son.

McA is poor, but Cuccinelli is poorest, is what you are being told by the voters.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



McAuliffe is scum, Cuccinelli is a good man. Still waiting for something of substance from you fakley...I'm assuming it'll be a long wait


----------



## Jroc (Oct 24, 2013)

> *Bloomberg to Spend $1.1 Million for McAuliffe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloomberg to Spend $1.1 Million for McAuliffe


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2013)

Kind of scary when rich guys turn on you nutters, eh?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 25, 2013)

Terry McAuliffe will win by a landslide. We're starting to see the absolute fucking democrat tsunami(20 miles high) far out in the ocean coming towards shore.

Bye nuts!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2013)

SO, Matt, why the change of heart?  

What happened to old, Far Right Wing Matt who used pictures of Hitler as an Avi?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 25, 2013)

in the employee manual where i work...clearly states....no talking to the media...period....i am sure her does too


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> in the employee manual where i work...clearly states....no talking to the media...period....i am sure her does too



Exactly.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 25, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Kind of scary when rich guys turn on you nutters, eh?





> Terry McAuliffe&#8217;s MyCar Isn&#8217;t Even a &#8220;Real Car&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&#8221;



http://www.tngovwatch.org/terry-mcauliffes-mycar-isnt-even-a-real-car-car-and-driver/


----------



## mamooth (Oct 27, 2013)

It's not just the executive that Republicans lose in Virginia. They probably lose the Virginia senate as well.

The Virginia senate is currently split 20-20, with the Republican Lt. Gov being the tiebreaker vote. The Democrats are easily winning the Lt. Gov race, because the Republicans nominated a crazy person, E.W. Jackson. The Democrat is up by double digits in that race. So, the Democrat wins ... but he's a state senator, meaning he has to quit that position, creating an open seat, meaning a special election. That election determines control of the Virginia senate. Democrats are favored in that district, but it's not a lock.

Virginia House, Democrats will make gains, but not come anywhere close to getting control.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 27, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's not just the executive that Republicans lose in Virginia. They probably lose the Virginia senate as well.
> 
> The Virginia senate is currently split 20-20, with the Republican Lt. Gov being the tiebreaker vote. The Democrats are easily winning the Lt. Gov race, because the Republicans nominated a crazy person, E.W. Jackson. The Democrat is up by double digits in that race. So, the Democrat wins ... but he's a state senator, meaning he has to quit that position, creating an open seat, meaning a special election. That election determines control of the Virginia senate. Democrats are favored in that district, but it's not a lock.
> 
> Virginia House, Democrats will make gains, but not come anywhere close to getting control.



Are all the Dems a piece of shit scum like McAullife?



> The politically well-connected McAuliffe  a former Democratic National Committee chairman described this month by the Washington Post as someone who made a fortune in an array of businesses, often by using his political contacts  apparently purchased GreenTech Automotive in 2009 from the Chinese government, which seems like a match made in heaven given that the Chinese capitalist model is based heavily on political favoritism.
> 
> McAuliffe quietly resigned as chairman of the company in December  so quietly the public only learned about it on April 5 but was still championing his role with the company as recently as this month, when one of its funding sources turned into a campaign disaster. That financing mechanism is the EB-5 program, whereby foreigners are offered green cards in exchange for investments in U.S. companies.
> 
> In short, McAuliffe, who helped Bill Clinton raise campaign cash by selling $100,000 sleepovers at the White House, was building a car company based on $500,000 investments from foreigners seeking to live in the United States. GTA counts among its allies Hillary Clintons brother, Anthony Rodham, who shares an office with GTA and is CEO of Gulf Coast Funds Management, an EB-5 center that raises visa-investor money for GTA




Terry McAuliffe's crony capitalism mess | Human Events


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2013)

> Are all the Dems a piece of shit scum like McAullife?


Pretty much, yes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



All of the substance any reasonable person has been provided, but you simply ignore it.

Doesn't matter none.  Cuccinelli is a loser.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 27, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



We know where your heart ls fake... Congratulations you support the scum


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2013)

We all know I support sane Republicans and Jroc doesn't.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 28, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> SO, Matt, why the change of heart?
> 
> What happened to old, Far Right Wing Matt who used pictures of Hitler as an Avi?



I don't want to see America default and fail. I wish to see it remain a first world country that leads the world.

The republicans no longer are sane.

Lastly, I was pulling peoples legs a little with the Hitler thing.  Very serious and still serious about the black on white thing as it isn't right.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 28, 2013)

Only 8 more days until I can vote against that lunatic Cuccinelli


----------



## Jroc (Oct 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> We all know I support sane Republicans and Jroc doesn't.



You support the scum that is Terry McAuliffe


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2013)

I support a sane Republican Party and principles, which Jroc does not.  He is a TeaP and a neo-con.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 28, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > In the late 1990s, some of McAuliffe's business ventures came under investigation by the U.S. Department of Labor, which filed suit against two labor-union officials, both of them with the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers pension fund, for entering into questionable business arrangements with McAuliffe. Both officials later agreed to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars in penalties for their actions, and the *union itself had to reimburse its pension fund by nearly $5 million.*
> >
> > In one deal, McAuliffe and the fund officials created a partnership to buy a large block of commercial real estate in Florida. McAuliffe put up $100 for the purchase, while the pension fund put up $39 million. Yet McAuliffe got a 50-percent interest in the deal; *he eventually walked away with $2.45 million from his original $100 investment*. In another instance, the pension fund loaned McAuliffe more than $6 million for a real-estate development, only to find that McAuliffe was unable to make payments for nearly five years. In the end, the pension fund lost some of its money, McAuliffe moved on to his next deal, and fund officials found themselves facing the Labor Department's questions.
> >
> ...


So much white collar crime to line pockets with, so little time.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I support a sane Republican Party and principles, which Jroc does not.  He is a TeaP and a neo-con.



unlike you I supported a person who wasn't my first choice because Obama needed to be defeated you support liberal and liberal policies and you support Terry McAuliffe


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone got up to date poll numbers? I don't really care who wins it isn't my state but always interested.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...1e2fb0-3c43-11e3-b6a9-da62c264f40e_story.html

---
According to a new Washington Post/Abt SRBI poll, McAuliffe tops Cuccinelli 51&#8201;percent to 39&#8201;percent among likely voters in the Nov. 5 election. McAuliffe led by eight percentage points in a poll taken last month. Libertarian Robert Sarvis, who has capitalized on voter unrest with the two major-party candidates, is at 8 percent, according to the new poll.

The margin between the two major-party candidates is driven by a huge gender gap. Among men, the two candidates are running even, with Cuccinelli at 45 percent and McAuliffe at 44 percent. But among women, Cuccinelli trails by 24 points &#8212; 58 percent to 34 percent.
...
The Post/Abt SRBI poll was conducted by telephone Oct. 24-27 among a random sample of 762 likely voters in the Virginia gubernatorial election, including users of both land-line and cellular phones. The margin of sampling error for results among likely voters is 4.5 percentage points. 
---


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy Crap! Libertardian is doing well I see...


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 29, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I support a sane Republican Party and principles, which Jroc does not.  He is a TeaP and a neo-con.



Dear JakeStark and Jroc:

I would like to see ALL candidates for office stand for and pay for what they believe to be working models and reforms, PROVE THEM FIRST, and use those models to prove their leadership, like a living resume of work experience.  These should be constitutional, cost-effective, ethical and sustainable models so people can study and replicate them and the solutions SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES.

We all know Ron Paul had very good points, and also a weak spot where he did not offer a solution to the foreign policy he was so opposed to. Why not take the BEST of all candidates and develop AT LEAST THAT PART to prove it works better. Why only focus on the WORST to cut someone down for political points, where we cut off solutions with one fell stroke.

That's why we are left with nothing but garbage.

Even Obama's good points about microlending, helping vets, and African American education to cut poverty and crime went down the drain to push garbage in the media.

Here are some model solutions I would love to DELEGATE to candidates from all parties or with business or other experience to PROVE their leadership to run for office.
Why not invest political campaign funding DIRECTLY into working models to ADVERTISE leaders?

http://www.earnedamnesty.corg

http://www.houstonprogressive.org

Freedmen's Town Historic Churches and Vet Housing

I only found ONE candidate for Democrat office willing to consider this, but he realized he was up against the party lines that play the political games of big money and media.

Can we get a group of these "little" independent starters together, and set up a group model and fundraising for them to work in cross-party teams to solve problems with solutions that aren't politically divisive? We need to start promoting Candidates who can work ACROSS party lines with Dems, GOP, Libertarians, Greens etc. Not fund or vote people in based on who can "BASH" the other team the best in 30 seconds or less.

Are you with me?
Why can't we create jobs for ALL THE CANDIDATES to work on issues that show their BEST skills and solutions (while correcting whatever their problems or weaknesses are).

Don't we need ALL people contributing to solve the nation's problems?
Why not create JOBS and business internships for ALL these people who want to LEAD?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 29, 2013)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. 


McAuliffe Officially Joins Obama's War on Coal


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > *
> >
> >
> > Terry McAuliffe, the Democratic nominee for governor in Virginia, has officially joined President Obama's war on coal*.
> ...



And this is bad, why? Gosh darn, he's against the cutting edge energy technology of the 18th century!!!!  

Coal is dirty, dangerous to mine, and we have better forms of energy.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > *
> ...



Its bad because people in several states depend on Coal Mines for their jobs,My brother in law and father in law both work in or around Coal Mines...course it doesn't bother you,your livelihood doesn't depend on it.Theirs does.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> [
> 
> Its bad because people in several states depend on Coal Mines for their jobs,My brother in law and father in law both work in or around Coal Mines...course it doesn't bother you,your livelihood doesn't depend on it.Theirs does.



my livlihood depends on the Greenhouse effect not destroying the ecosystem, which it is already doing.  

So does yours and your relations.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh christ another global warming nut.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Oh christ another global warming nut.



Yeah, i know. Science is a bitch, isn't it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey, does anyone else find it ironic that "National Socialist" and "JRoc" are on the same side on coal?


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Oh christ another global warming nut.
> ...


I can find scientists who say you are full of shit just as easy as you can find some that say I am.


JoeB131 said:


> Hey, does anyone else find it ironic that "National Socialist" and "JRoc" are on the same side on coal?



I am on the side of people not losing their jobs over some democraps wet dream of global warming.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



Well, actually a Nazi and a Zionist being on the same side isn't that unsual. Zionists are like abused children who get big enough to beat up on someone else. 

But to the point, 95% of climate scientists think the atmosphere is warming and human activity is responsible.  So while I am sure you can find some scientist who takes swag from big oil and big coal who will say otherwise, the concensus of science is that this is a real problem. 

 So are 80 degree days in October in Chicago, which we had until a few weeks ago.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 30, 2013)

Course its not unusual. We both want to preserve our race and have a nation for our race. I can find a lot more than 5% who say global warming is BS.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Course its not unusual. We both want to preserve our race and have a nation for our race. I can find a lot more than 5% who say global warming is BS.



Maybe, but not climate scientists who are the specialists.  

Also, the insane notion of race is kind of silly.   

We're all human, and we are all in the same boat, really.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 30, 2013)

obama's war on coal, is really obama's war on energy.  It is his movement to replace cheap energy that works with very expensive energy that doesn't work.   The public is supposed to be persuaded that if they just sacrifice their energy needs, they are saving the world.   It's a shame that the reality of global warming being a hoax has to intrude like that.

The huge McAuliffe lead has collapsed to only four points so the democrat war on Americans might be getting a little hitch in their get along.


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2013)

RealClearPolitics - Election 2013 - Virginia Governor - Cuccinelli vs. McAuliffe vs. Sarvis

Governor Ultrasound isn't going to win.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Course its not unusual. We both want to preserve our race and have a nation for our race. I can find a lot more than 5% who say global warming is BS.
> ...


No we aren't the same. We are ALL unique and different. As far as global warming here ya go.

Is there a scientific consensus on global warming?

I would say 31,000 scientists is no small drop in the bucket.


Katzndogz said:


> obama's war on coal, is really obama's war on energy.  It is his movement to replace cheap energy that works with very expensive energy that doesn't work.   The public is supposed to be persuaded that if they just sacrifice their energy needs, they are saving the world.   It's a shame that the reality of global warming being a hoax has to intrude like that.
> 
> The huge McAuliffe lead has collapsed to only four points so the democrat war on Americans might be getting a little hitch in their get along.


Where did you see his lead was only 4?


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 30, 2013)

paperview said:


> RealClearPolitics - Election 2013 - Virginia Governor - Cuccinelli vs. McAuliffe vs. Sarvis
> 
> Governor Ultrasound isn't going to win.



Virginia (VA) Poll - October 30, 2013 - Mcauliffe Up By 4 Points In Cl | Quinnipiac University Connecticut

He might! 

In the three-way matchup, 4 percent of likely voters remain undecided and 7 percent of those who name a candidate say there's a "good chance" they will change their mind in the next six days. 

Whew its close...GO CUCCINELLI!


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, does anyone else find it ironic that "National Socialist" and "JRoc" are on the same side on coal?



He's hijacking the thread...Nobody wants this nutjobs support


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 30, 2013)

McAuliffe's lead is statistically insignificant.  Who will eventually win is anyone's guess.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2013)

Quite a bit of similarity of Jroc to National Socialist.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quite a bit of similarity of Jroc to National Socialist.



Not hardly idiot. more like you and the liberal, tyrannical, massive, federal government you support tyranny not me.


----------



## National Socialist (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, does anyone else find it ironic that "National Socialist" and "JRoc" are on the same side on coal?
> ...


I am not hijacking anything I am interested in the election


Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a bit of similarity of Jroc to National Socialist.
> ...



Aw come on buddy!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 30, 2013)

McAuliffe leads 51% to 39% as of yesterday.

Maybe I won't have to head to the polls after all. 

McAuliffe?s Lead Widens in Virginia Governor?s Race, Poll Shows - Washington Wire - WSJ


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> McAuliffe leads 51% to 39% as of yesterday.
> 
> Maybe I won't have to head to the polls after all.
> 
> McAuliffe?s Lead Widens in Virginia Governor?s Race, Poll Shows - Washington Wire - WSJ



Do Virgina a favor and dont


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, does anyone else find it ironic that "National Socialist" and "JRoc" are on the same side on coal?
> ...



Well, good luck with stopping him...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > McAuliffe leads 51% to 39% as of yesterday.
> ...



Virginia will be doing itself a favor in just 6 days.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 31, 2013)

Democrats in Virginia believe they have stuffed the state with enough mexican leeches to tip the election.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats in Virginia believe they have stuffed the state with enough mexican leeches to tip the election.



Lots of libs and Government workers have invaded the place like locus.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

> *McAuliffe, Cuccinelli try to swing Libertarian vote in Virginia race for governor
> Race tightens as Cuccinelli gains GOP supporters*
> 
> 
> ...


McAuliffe, Cuccinelli try to swing Libertarian vote in Virginia race for governor - Washington Times


----------



## Jroc (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not really a big fan of Ron Paul, but if he can help keep the scum McAuliffe from winning more power to him.




> Former U.S. Rep. Ron Paul, will campaign for Virginia Attorney General Kenneth T. Cuccinelli II on Monday &#8212; a day before voters go to the polls to choose Virginia&#8217;s next governor.
> 
> Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker and Sen. Marco Rubio, Florida Republican, will also make appearances on behalf of Mr. Cuccinelli in the days leading up to Election Day.
> 
> Mr. Walker is scheduled to campaign with Mr. Cuccinelli in Prince William and Spotsylvania counties Saturday, and Mr. Rubio is scheduled to appear in Warrenton and Culpeper Monday. News of the appearances was first reported by Politico.



Ron Paul to campaign for Cuccinelli on Monday - Washington Times


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2013)

Cooch is toast, man.  

In fact, the 2013 elections aren't good news. 

NYC is about to elect an unapologetic liberal. 
NJ is about to re-elect a moderate.
VA is about to elect a liberal. 

If these elections are a harbinger for 2014, Wingnuts need to be very worried.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Cooch is toast, man.
> 
> In fact, the 2013 elections aren't good news.
> 
> ...



Umm... New york already had a rich liberal running the place no change there. NJ landslide by Chris Christie is a good thing. Virgina lots of tainted liberal money and too many invaders from D.C. I wouldn't be counting any chickens commie lover.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 1, 2013)

McAuliffe is trimming back his expectations.

As Ken Cuccinelli rebounds, Terry McAuliffe warns he could lose | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Cooch is toast, man.
> 
> In fact, the 2013 elections aren't good news.
> 
> ...



In New York nothing would change, NYC is as liberal as San Francisco.   If NJ re-elects a moderate they are moving FROM liberalism.   We have to wait and see for VA, because it isn't looking too good for McAuliffe right now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Cooch is toast, man.
> ...



Swapping out a Republican Billionaire with a guy who used to hang with the Sandinistas is a HUGE Change.   Sorry, it looks really bad. 

NJ is re-electing a Christie who can't run away from the Teabaggers fast enough. (Just had an image of his fat ass running, and it wasn't pretty.)  

And, no, McAuliffe is going to in.  Not one poll has Cooch in the lead.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Closing in.....
*
3:03 PM, Nov 1, 2013 *

Is Ken Cuccinelli closing in on Terry McAuliffe in the Virginia governor's race? The latest poll from Emerson College shows McAuliffe, the Democrat, with 42 percent support and Cuccinelli, the Republican, with 40 percent. Libertarian Robert Sarvis has 13 percent in the poll of 874 likely voters.

Poll: McAuliffe 42, Cuccinelli 40, Sarvis 13 | The Weekly Standard


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



We are talking about a poll conducted by a COLLEGE, with a smaller sample than the surveys that show the 7 point average the other polls are showing.  

And frankly, this Coochicelli guy is a nut who wants to shove ultrasounds up women's hoo-has if they want to get an abortion...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

National Socialist said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yup, Jroc the Neo-con is the failed liberal, tyrannical, massive, federalists you could ever want.  A good running buddy with national socialists.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 1, 2013)

If McAuliffe wins with 42% of the vote and Cuccinelli gets 40%, then McAuliffe will have to govern a  state where 40% of the public is actively working to obstruct his policies and undermine his authority.  Democrats thought obama had it bad!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 1, 2013)

If?  If you Rs/TPers weren't so stupid about women's issues, there wouldn't even be a question.  Just continue on that track though, maybe you'll lose every freaking race in the future.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You're pathetic attempt to piss me off is a waste of time fake. Stick to the topic and add something of substance or stay off the thread. You're taking up space, but then again that's what you do.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> If?  If you Rs/TPers weren't so stupid about women's issues, there wouldn't even be a question.  Just continue on that track though, maybe you'll lose every freaking race in the future.



Women's issues are killing babies and tit implants.  That should determine elections?  Now we know why the founding fathers refused to give women the vote.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



Only an attempt to make sure that folks here undersand what you are, Jroc.  Now I want you add something to the OP.  Cuccinelli is as deranged as you.  The dem is poor, but you two, along with your buddy, are far, far worse.

Step along, Jroc, step along.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Republican? ..Bloomberg? Chris Christie is fine as NJ Governor certainly a major step up from that liberal, scum, billionaire, thief, that was running NJ before. Cuccinelli still has a shot in spite of being outspent by millions


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 1, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



*And in spite of Hillary's stumping for him. But her popularity has dropped 18 points and that could explain why.*

SNIP:

All told, that means Clinton's net favorability had fallen an astounding 18 points since the start of the year.

The drop is seemingly quite mysterious, given that Clinton has been largely absent from the spotlight for months. It's not like she oversaw a disastrous rollout of an online exchange for health insurance, for example. So why is Clinton bottoming out now?

For one, it's possible her apparent move to campaign mode has polarized people who previously viewed her as more of an apolitical figure during her time as the nation's top diplomat. "It's not that voters all of the sudden have seen a new side of Hillary that has caused them to take a second look," pollster Peter Hart told The Wall Street Journal, but rather that "she is no longer the nonpartisan secretary of state and that brings out the partisan fangs on the part of former supporters."

Clinton also, since leaving the White House, has been tied to the lingering controversy over Benghazi.....

more:  Why is Hillary Clinton's popularity sliding? - The Week


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 2, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If McAuliffe wins with 42% of the vote and Cuccinelli gets 40%, then McAuliffe will have to govern a  state where 40% of the public is actively working to obstruct his policies and undermine his authority.  Democrats thought obama had it bad!



If my Aunt had balls she'd be my uncle.  

I do find it hilarious to think that you guys talk about "Mandates" after a majority DIDN'T vote for George W. Bush, but you insisted he should have the job anyway.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If McAuliffe wins with 42% of the vote and Cuccinelli gets 40%, then McAuliffe will have to govern a  state where 40% of the public is actively working to obstruct his policies and undermine his authority.  Democrats thought obama had it bad!
> ...


Again???  Look they played by the same set of rules ALL Presidential elections are played by and Gore lost.  Get over it, for fuck sake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 2, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



No, most other presidential candidates got a majority of the people to vote for them and didn't have their brother cheating the system.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Yeah, you keep clinging to that.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 2, 2013)

> *There&#8217;s a reason the Clintons have been called in to spend a week campaigning for Democrat Terry McAuliffe and that anti-Second Amendment New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg is pouring in millions of dollars into the McAuliffe campaign with two weeks to go before the election &#8211; Ken Cuccinelli is surging and Terry McAuliffe is fading.*
> 
> A new poll by Wenzel Strategies, which accurately predicted closing momentum for Sens. Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, and Deb Fischer, among others, shows that Democrat Terry McAuliffe is leading Republican Ken Cuccinelli 41%-40%. Libertarian Robert Sarvis garners 10% and 9% of Virginia&#8217;s likely voters who remain undecided.
> 
> ...





> Liberals and the special interest crowd at the Capitol in Richmond get the big picture and what is at stake in this election.
> 
> If they defeat Ken they will have a clear path to raise taxes, enact further environmental regulations that will restrict America&#8217;s energy sources and independence and devastate Virginia coal country, rollback Virginia&#8217;s sensible limits on abortion and to make sure Obamacare remains the law of the land.
> 
> However, if Ken wins, it will have national implications and send a signal that voters reward principled conservatives who do fight for our limited government constitutional conservative agenda


.

Cuccinelli Charging in Virginia ? Poll Shows Race a Toss-Up | ConservativeHQ.com


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2013)

of course conservativehq.com, says so.

so did the Nazi high staff before the Russians obliterated Berlin.


----------



## Dante (Nov 2, 2013)

Life is like a box of chocolates...



> In Ken Cuccinelli II, 2016 hopefuls get a second warning.
> 
> A parade of Republican rising stars has streamed through Virginia in recent weeks, making last-minute campaign appearances with gubernatorial nominee Cuccinelli. Their goal is twofold: to drag Cuccinelli across the finish line and to field test their appeals to party activists who can, eventually, help them if they decide to run for president in 2016.
> 
> ...



...stupid is as stupid does.



WAPO
Cuccinelli&#8217;s campaign for Virginia governor serves as second warning to rising GOP stars
By Reid Wilson, *Published: SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 02, 8:13 PM ET
* * [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]


----------



## Jroc (Nov 2, 2013)

Dante said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. liberal millions smearing a good man. nothing new there. We just haft to hope there aren't quit as many stupid people voting as there are normal folks. Cuccinelli wins if that happens.


----------



## Dante (Nov 2, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Life is like a box of chocolates...
> ...



Good luck hoping Republican voters aren't stupid


----------



## Jroc (Nov 3, 2013)

Dante said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Lots of republicans are stupid...Which is how we got Obama.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2013)

> Observers say McAuliffe has succeeded in making the race about Cuccinelli; two-thirds of McAuliffe supporters in a recent Washington Post/Abt-SRBI poll said they were voting against the Republican, rather than for the Democrat.



And McAuliffe wont be alone among democratic candidates using the same tactic come 2014 and 2016, as long as republicans make it easy for them to do so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No, you got Obama because Bush fucked up... everything.  

And the problem is, a lot of you just don't understand how screwed up that was.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 3, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Observers say McAuliffe has succeeded in making the race about Cuccinelli; two-thirds of McAuliffe supporters in a recent Washington Post/Abt-SRBI poll said they were voting against the Republican, rather than for the Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> And McAuliffe wont be alone among democratic candidates using the same tactic come 2014 and 2016, as long as republicans make it easy for them to do so.



I'm sure while people are loosing their doctors and health insurance they'll fall the same lying stupidity? I doubt it


----------



## Jroc (Nov 3, 2013)

> On Aug. 2, 2010, McAuliffe, then chairman of both the auto company and a shadowy sister entity called WM GreenTech Energy Holdings, signed a joint agreement with A-Power Energy Generation Systems, a China-based firm, to develop renewable power projects.
> 
> At the time, McAuliffe, a chief Democratic Party fundraiser, vowed to invest up to $1 billion in wind energy with A-Power.
> 
> ...




McAuliffe tilts at windmills; Chinese venture goes bust « Watchdog.org


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 3, 2013)

Newsmax/Zogby Poll: McAuliffe Pulls Ahead in Virginia Gov. Race


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2013)

Jroc said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Observers say McAuliffe has succeeded in making the race about Cuccinelli; two-thirds of McAuliffe supporters in a recent Washington Post/Abt-SRBI poll said they were voting against the Republican, rather than for the Democrat.
> ...



You mean the four percent of policy holders who already knew their plans were crap?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2013)

Boy, the Zionist twit has a lot invested in the Cooch...


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Have you signed up for your Obamacare, shitbreath? 
Were you one of the unfortunates to have your Food Stamps turned off? 
I hope so.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Yep. liberal millions smearing a good man. nothing new there. We just haft to hope there aren't quit as many stupid people voting as there are normal folks. Cuccinelli wins if that happens.



Telling the truth about Cuccinelli, or you based on your writing, is rather the good fight not smearing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No, guy, my plan from my primary employer was sufficient. 

I also qualifed for a plan from my secondary employer.  

I'm sure that ObamaCare will pay for your AIDS medications for the  HIV you totally got in a not-gay way.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Newsmax/Zogby Poll: McAuliffe Pulls Ahead in Virginia Gov. Race





> [McAuliffe] also leads among independents 45 percent to 30 percent and among those who consider themselves moderates by a strong 58 percent to 31 percent.



Independents and moderates, along with weak democrats, are the voters who decide elections, and voters who are inclined to vote republican provided the GOP fields a sane candidate, which is not the case in Virginia.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 3, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Newsmax/Zogby Poll: McAuliffe Pulls Ahead in Virginia Gov. Race
> ...



As opposed to what? The scum who makes his money off scamming, misery and special insider deals? Terry McAulliffe is the bottom of the barrel, anyone who would vote for him should have their head examined


----------



## Jroc (Nov 4, 2013)

Cuccinelli outspent by 15 million dollars by the scum McAuliffe, but he's not out of it hopefully people will come to there senses and leave the fake liberation to vote for Cuccinelli


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2013)

Cuccinelli is cooked and so are Jroc's silliness.

Both will be gone in less than 48 hours, at least as far as Virginia is concerned.


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cuccinelli is cooked and so are Jroc's silliness.
> 
> Both will be gone in less than 48 hours, at least as far as Virginia is concerned.



Wil you leave when Cuccinelli wins? 
Of course you wont. 

You're a babbling, ball-less wonder


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 4, 2013)

Despite the unceasing barrage of lies about Cuccinelli, the bottomless McAwful money pit, the Political Whore Stars (Clinton, Obama, et al) stumping with the Douche, and the mass media coverage oh-so-happy to eat Terry's choad and ask for seconds, the race has tightened to a statistical dead heat from what was a double-digit lead for the dems, and I think we have President Fuckface to thank, now that his Dog and Pony Obamacare show has been show by his own words to be bold faced lies.

It will be close and Ken may just pull it out.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't worry, Dems, the party of voter fraud will make sure McAulife wins after 108% of the votes are counted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2013)

The race is not a dead heat: only in nutso world is it up for grabs.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cuccinelli is cooked and so are Jroc's silliness.
> 
> Both will be gone in less than 48 hours, at least as far as Virginia is concerned.



We'll count you among those that need their head examined.... Clown


----------



## Jroc (Nov 4, 2013)

> *Democratic Robo-Calls Claim Cuccinelli Supports Obamacare, Abortion
> 
> Dems also using peer pressure to turn out Democratic base*
> 
> ...


 


> Del. Scott Lingamfelter, a Republican, said he received a robo-call on Sunday evening claiming that Cuccinelli supports the Affordable Care Act and taxpayer financing for abortions.
> 
> Cuccinelli vehemently opposes Obamacare, as the law is commonly known. He was the first state attorney general to challenge the law in court. He is also strongly opposed to abortion.
> 
> ...



Democratic Robo-Calls Claim Cuccinelli Supports Obamacare, Abortion | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 5, 2013)

You go McAulife!  You kick that right wing ass!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

Actually, it was a very narrow race.  If the GOP had nominated someone more moderate, they'd have won tonite. 

Or if the libertarians hadn't mucked it up for them.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, here's another opportunity for voters to see that they again have made a mistake.  The nation is now experiencing Obama's signature accomplishment which is a total embarrassment.  Now Virginia can experience their own embarrassment with their new Governor.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli is cooked and so are Jroc's silliness.
> ...



Well, I was right, Jroc, and you were wrong.

But . . . it was far closer than expected, and Obamacare was the reason it was so close, and the northern suburbs of DC workers blamed the TeaPs for the shut down and the harm to the workers financially.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Nope liberal Obama man funded the libertarian that's the reason the scum won



> *Libertarian Candidate in Va. Gubernatorial Contest Bankrolled by Obama Bundler *
> 
> Robert Sarvis, the Libertarian-party candidate for Virginias governorship, received backing from a major Obama campaign bundler.
> 
> ...




Libertarian Candidate in Va. Gubernatorial Contest Bankrolled by Obama Bundler | National Review Online!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2013)

Libertarians hate TeaPs more than the Dems, regardless of where the money originated.

If the TeaPs shut down the government again, they will throw away everything they gained tonight.

Yes, you were wrong, Jroc.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Libertarians hate TeaPs more than the Dems, regardless of where the money originated.
> 
> If the TeaPs shut down the government again, they will throw away everything they gained tonight.
> 
> Yes, you were wrong, Jroc.



umm.. Yeah that's way Ron Paul supported Cuccinelli...you're an idiot Jake plain and simple


----------



## Jroc (Nov 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it was a very narrow race.  If the GOP had nominated someone more moderate, they'd have won tonite.
> 
> *Or if the libertarians hadn't mucked it up for the*m.




Yep that's what happend. McAuliffe represents everything you say you hate in politics. Corporatist, crony capitalist, scumbag. Other than the Abortion issue you should have supported Ken Cuccinelli.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli is cooked and so are Jroc's silliness.
> ...



Well?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it was a very narrow race.  If the GOP had nominated someone more moderate, they'd have won tonite.
> ...



Well, here's the thing. 

Cuccinelli was a Corporatist crony capitalist scumbag who wanted to stick the Wand of Shame(TM) up lady's hoo-haas.... 

So sometimes you gotta go with the lesser of two evils.  

Or the Evil of Two Lessers.  

On a more serious note, Mac is on the right side of a lot of issues, which is nice, but frankly, this race was indecisive.  It's not going to be the wakeup call the GOP needs.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Um, it is a wake up call for both parties, actually.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Um, it is a wake up call for both parties, actually.



No, actually, it's a wakeup to neither, because the issues involved had few national implications.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 6, 2013)

Time to embrace the horror, bitches, this country is sick of right wing ideology.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Just proves you dont know what you're talking about. McAulffe got all the crony money  You're a fraud you and Jake should enjoy each other




> There are numerous examples of this historically, but what&#8217;s going on in Virginia right now may be the best one yet. As I&#8217;ve noted before, Ken Cuccinelli has never been liked by the Northern Virginia business community and pro-choice money mavens like Bobbie Kilberg, and not just because of his conservative temperament. Cuccinelli opposed the transportation tax hike and other cronyist splurges over the past three years, and before that when he was in the legislature, so the resentment isn&#8217;t new. B*ut he re-opened old wounds by pushing through an eminent domain amendment last year in defense of property rights which infuriated Virginia&#8217;s well-moneyed developers, who had been abusing the Commonwealth&#8217;s laws and exploiting local governments to seize private property for their own purposes.* Cuccinelli&#8217;s amendment passed overwhelmingly, with 76 percent of the vote.



Virginia Is a Microcosm of Establishment Hypocrisy | RealClearPolitics


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> Just proves you dont know what you're talking about. McAulffe got all the crony money  You're a fraud you and Jake should enjoy each other
> 
> ...



Yeah, Coochi-coochi sucked at raising money.  What's your point?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Read boy... Business who wanted special, state government deals did not back Cuccinelli understand fraud?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Yeah, your boy Coochi-coochi blocked badly needed development and wondered why the otherwise reliably pro-Republican Business community turned on him.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Boy you're a fraud and you have no idea what crony capitalism is all do you


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc is hand in hand with crony capitalism, the hand maid of neo-conservatism.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc is hand in hand with crony capitalism, the hand maid of neo-conservatism.



Dah....You're a clown and a fraud which is why you supported McAuliffe. Maybe he can be Christie's running mate bipartisanship you know


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Guy, please don't pretend you are against crony capitalism when a Democrat practices it...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



unlike you I've always been against it.. You? if you got your cut your fine. You can be bought and sold boy


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 7, 2013)

Cuccinelli was the embarrassment. 

And republicans will continue to be embarrassed if they run the likes of Cuccinelli in other races; the voters have clearly rejected the agenda of social conservatives, the TPM, and the extreme right.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No, guy, you are the one who is all for socialism when Zionists practice it... 

Just can't get upset that the business community in VA realized Coochi-coochi-coo was a religious nutbag.  

This is the real problem, the Capitalists are starting to realize that the nutjobs are more dangerous than the socialists.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Zionists ...Zionists....Zionists... Who is the nutjob here? Cucinelli fought for the people. McAuliffe is a sleazy, scumbag who made millions off of special deals. Too bad they have so many Government workers on the dole living in Virgina and the Dems sleazy, libertarian financed by and an Obama bundler.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Guy, when you stick your Zionist flag in our faces, people are going to comment on it. 

I would argue the deal Coochi-Coo blocked would have benefitted more people than the ones he helped. 

That's why it's called "Eminent Domain"- for the public good.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Tends to expose a lot of nutjobs


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2013)

A lot of Americans are sick and tired of Israel dragging us into their wars. 

Pretty soon the gravy train is going to stop running and buy-bye Zionists.  It's a long swim back to Europe.


----------

